# Lekarze > Forum stomatologiczne >  pasty na nadwrażliwość zębów

## Nie zarejestrowany

Jak sobie radzicie z nadwrażliwością zębów?
Jakiej używać pasty do codziennej pielęgnacji?

----------


## pani marusia

Jest spory wybór past dla nadwrażliwych zębów. Ja używam Colgate Sensitive Pro-Relief i jestem zadowolona.

----------


## aros5

Sensodine to skuteczna pasta polecana przez stomatologów.

----------


## susu

Ja używam pro expert sensitive i jest dobrze  :Big Grin: 
Dobra pasta na nadwrazliwosc wg. mnie to colgate sensitive pro relief. Mogę po tym pić, a w zasadzie płukać zęby zimną wodą. I nic nie boli :-)

----------


## trevor

Ja używam sensodyne. Poleciła mi ją moja dentystka i babka w aptece, więc się specjalnie nie wahałem. Zanim zacząłem stosować miałem ogromne problemy ze spożywaniem gorących napojów, a jak czasem zapominałem o tym aby nie pić wrzątku to myślałem, że wyjdę z siebie z bólu. Teraz od kiedy stosuję pastę jest dużo lepiej, choć nie idealnie. Jednak za cenę 11 zł ( tyle kosztuje w aptece za grosze w manufakturze łódzkiej ) zdecydowanie opłaca się ją kupić.

----------


## focus9

Używałam polecanej przez dentystów pasty elmex ( sensitive-zielonej i przeciwpróchniczej-pomarańczowej + dodatkowo płynów do płukania ust firmy elmex.)

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

JA przetestowałam wszystko a problem miałam tak duży że nie byłam w stanie nic zjeść ani pić bo kontakt moich zębów w czymkolwiek kończył się tragicznym bólem. Colgate sensitive - pro - relief tylko pogorszył sprawę a po elmexie po 2 dniach problem całkiem zniknął. Gorąco polecam bo wiem jakim utrapieniem jest nadwarażliwość

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Witam 

Nadwrażliwość związana jest najczęściej z cofaniem się dziąseł i odsłanianiem coraz większej powierzchni zębów aż do korzeni, które nie są chronione szkliwem. W ten sposób odsłonięte zostają tysiące niewielkich kanalików prowadzących do ośrodka nerwowego zęba, tak zwanej miazgi. Przyczyną nadwrażliwości może być także uszkodzenie, bądź starcie szkliwa chroniącego unerwioną część zęba. W ten sposób szyjka zębowa zostaje pozbawiona ochrony, a zębina staje się miejscem szczególnie wrażliwym na odczuwanie bólu. Takie odsłonięcie szyjki zębowej najczęściej wynika ze stosowania pasty do zębów o zbyt dużej ścieralności, bardzo twardej szczoteczki lub za mocnego szczotkowania zębów. Do cofnięcia dziąseł lub uszkodzenia szkliwa może prowadzić także stosowanie zbyt silnych preparatów wybielających zęby. Skuteczna walka z nadwrażliwością wymaga właściwej pielęgnacji zębów. Najważniejsze jest ich częste szczotkowanie. Podstawą jest stosowanie właściwie dobranej pasty do zębów. Pasta powinna zawierać na przykład azotan potasu, fluorek cynawy czy inne substancje dobrze uszczelniające kanaliki. Najlepiej też, by miała  niski poziom ścieralności. Jeśli wskaźnik RDA nie jest opisany na opakowaniu, można sprawdzić ścieralność w inny sposób, rozcierając odrobinę pasty w palcach. Jeśli wyczujemy drobinki, lepiej zmienić pastę na inną, delikatniejszą. Zalecane jest także stosowanie past z aminofluorkiem, który zamyka kanaliki zębiny i znacznie obniża nadwrażliwość. Dzięki jego właściwościom szkliwo staje się bardziej odporne i minimalizuje reakcje bólowe. Przy codziennej higienie jamy ustnej trzeba pamiętać również o technice i właściwym szczotkowaniu. Najlepiej wrażliwe zęby myć ruchami wymiatającymi, od dziąsła do korony zęba.
Poznańskie Centrum Stomatologii Candeo

----------


## Nie zarejestrowany

Na nadwrażliwość zębów stosujemy nie tylko właściwą pastę przy dużej nadwrażliwości warto stosować np. żel. Produktów na nadwrażliwość jest cała gama ja zaopatruję się w tym sklepie Nadwra

----------


## Medyczny188

Lepiej idźcie do dentysty na wizytę kontrolną a nie kupujcie pasty do zębów. Niech dentysta sam oceni.

----------

